# Fred Bear Signiture Takedown



## Rick Howe (Jun 15, 2012)

I own #199 Fred Bear Signiture Takedown. I live in Gainesville Florida and bought this bow from the Bear Archery company when they "foolishly" sold off all of their museum to Bass Pro Shop. Anyone who knows the story...Mr. Bear intended to do a 1000 pieces of this one of a kind limited addition bow set. The problem was Mr. Bear was known to distroy bows he did not like. It has been said that only "about" 200 survived...well here is number 199. The staff who sold this to me said this came out of Mr. Bear's personal office and they believed it actually may have been the last to survive. I now want to sell this, but only to a true archer who will appreciate its history and significants to the sport. I need the cash...kid in college and tuition is expensive. This bow is beautiful!!! Any suggestions on how to market this beautiful bow? Rick


----------

